# Overclockingcard Slot A



## chrisi111 (16. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!

Wo bekomme ich eine Overclockingcard für nen Slot A Athlon her?

Würde auch eine gebrauchte Ankaufen.

mfG

Chrisi111


----------



## sam (16. Oktober 2002)

http://www.overclockingcard.de ?


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

chrisi111 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wo bekomme ich eine Overclockingcard für nen Slot A Athlon her?
> 
> ...




Eine gebrauchte kannst Du von mir haben -

Ansonsten gibt´s sowas bei http://www.thetatech.de ; http://www.overclockingcard.de ; http://www.madex.com (falls die sie noch im Programm haben - von denen stammt meine nämlich... ;-)

Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------

